# Tagalog/Cebuano/Ilokano: Magnet



## Waterdash

Hey,

I'm just curious as to the translations for the word "magnet" in those three languages/dialects. I know in Spanish, the word for magnet is "imán" which quite surprised me.

Context: All magnets contain a magnetic field that vary in several ways.


----------



## niernier

*Bato-balani *is the Tagalog term for magnet. I consider this a deep Tagalog word because it is not one of the everyday words that you can hear. It is a compound word I guess, bato means "stone" but I am not sure about balani. They would just simply call it as a "magnet" though..


----------



## rockjon

According to my Tagalog dictionary, balani is a word for something that attracts. Bato-balani means a stone that attracts which is another way of saying what a magnet does.


----------



## Ajura

actually,you can use the term for seduction for magnet.


----------



## nucks

good eve.. gusto ko lang po mlman sa tagalog 2..

ayaw pud e think na gikabuangan tka

sana po my sumagot..tnx


----------



## Scherle

Nucks, I suggest you make a new thread so somebody can try to address your query.

Thank you


----------

